# California blackworms



## Donald Hansen (Jan 21, 2011)

I got my free sample of California blackworms about a week ago. As someone here said, the worms are soft and pliable not crispy critters like a lot of freeze dried fish food. The fish took to them from day one. It was interesting and a little worrying to see a Neon Tetra trying to eat a worm about half as long as he was so now I chop up a few just for them. The rest of my fish, Black Tetras and larger, have no problem.

I placed an order with California Blackworm just before I wrote this report.

DLH


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

I too have my sample and am pleased with it, the fish love them. I'll post my own review soon but wanted to wait until I've had a good amount of time to try them out.


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

I am on vacation, around home next week, so I want to start experimenting with my sample. The fish eat them with relish, but they eat everything with great enthusiasm. I want to see if they are cost effective for breeding fish, and I'm going to set up some tanks and report back in early August at the latest on that. The sample was a very generous one, and I would like to offer some concrete information back in return.


----------



## jaiko1975 (Sep 7, 2008)

Send and email for the free worms never got a response!! very disappointed!!


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

jaiko1975 said:


> Send and email for the free worms never got a response!! very disappointed!!


Try sending another e-mail. They may have missed your e-mail or maybe the offer has ended already. Either way I'm sure they will let you know. I found them to be very friendly.


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

They have been very friendly, polite, and sincere about testing the product.


----------



## Jareth (Apr 25, 2012)

Link?


----------



## Kenneth McLean (Jul 9, 2012)

bump


----------



## Donald Hansen (Jan 21, 2011)

Received my order of blackworms today. I had ordered 25 grams for around $15 including shipping. Had no idea what 25 grams would look like. They don't give them away but I think for what I paid it was well worth it. I had ordered the blackworms in the loose form but next time I think I'll order the cubes because they should be easier to chop up for the smaller fish.

I do have a couple of questions I'm going to ask the company. How do I store the worms and how long will the worms keep before they go bad or loose their nutrition value.

DLH


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

I was wondering about that, what does 25 grams look like in terms of volume?


----------



## Donald Hansen (Jan 21, 2011)

Here's a plastic bag containing 25 grams of California blackworms. Next to it are a 1 cup measuring cup and a 200 gram container of flake fish food. Because it would be too messy to actually measure the volume of blackworms, I will estimate it to be at least 2 cups. Like I said in my previous post, next time I'll order them in cube form.

DLH


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

Mine refuse the dried ones, they only eat the live ones, and think of them as spahetti the fish will swallow it if not another one will come by and help them eat it.


----------



## jaiko1975 (Sep 7, 2008)

Hey guys

Got the sample bag they loved them in the first try. my large collection of fish ate them in two days. As an advance hobbyist i recommend California black worms. 

ones again thank you guys for the free example.


----------

